# Marine steam twin 13 mm x 13 or French Twin



## Marius (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello everybody
I started this project at the end of 2009 and now is ready to run.The plan(is metric), is free and is available in download section of the forum.I saw some people who ask if is somebody who build this engine and I decided to post here my project.This is a second engine which I have build (i'm a beginer) 
I don't have too much pictures while I'm machining because everytime forget about this.


----------



## Marius (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is a short movie with the parts and engine running : 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWjn047uXYQ[/ame]

Comments, critics and vote are welcome


----------



## slkride (Mar 20, 2011)

Marius

    WOW what a beauty, and it runs like a Swiss watch. The low RPM is a testament to your  skill. supper job 

                                     Tom


----------



## joe d (Mar 20, 2011)

Marius

That's a beauty! Great job, thanks for showing it to us. :bow: :bow:

Joe


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Mar 20, 2011)

I vote "very good".

I wondered if anyone had actually built that engine.
I always assumed that it was a casting kit since it looks so nice and well designed.

Pat J


----------



## KC6UVM (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I downloaded the .dwg (but can't seem to remember where in the plans section :wall. 

I scaled the plans up for 60mm cylinders and eventually plan on reposting the plans when time permits.... 

I'm looking to build a bigger engine for one of my projects....  

Any rule of thumb as far as the size of the flywheel?

George


----------



## Marius (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for your comments.
In this plan is another part, a gas regulator, i make this part too and you can see the pictures below. Since when I build this part, a friend of mine who lives in Germany ask me if i can build another one. I build only one and was a gift for him, but i still have the pictures


----------



## jonesie (Mar 22, 2011)

nice job and a real smooth runner . thanks for sharing . jonesie


----------

